# AUCTION: Arcadia Book: Bio Activity and the Theory of Wild Re-Creation



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

In aid of the S.O.S (Save Our Sungazers) Campaign John Courteney-Smith @ Arcadia has very kindly donated a Bio Activity and the Theory of Wild Re Creation book valued at £17.99. 


Who will start me off with £5.00?


*I will also post in captivebred and via FB - I will try and keep each updated with the highest bid, particularly towards the end of the auction.

The auction will end on the *10th December 2016* and posted out via recorded delivery in time for Christmas. 

*Please note postage is NOT included and must be paid for by the winning bidder. *


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

£6.00 bid already.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

*AUCTION ENDED* - thank you to everyone who entered.


----------

